# Stumptown Herf - 3/19



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Stumptown Herf on March 19th from the usual time to the usual time at the usual place.

Location: The cigar bar at the Shilo Inn on Canyon Road at Walker Road
Start: Some like to get there about 4 and some show up much later


Be there or be someplace else!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Be there or be someplace else!


My contrary nature makes me want to say, "someplace else!"
:ss

So this'll be the last herf for a while as people go on their vacations, neh?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> My contrary nature makes me want to say, "someplace else!"
> :ss
> 
> So this'll be the last herf for a while as people go on their vacations, neh?


Certainly for me. Probably a month or so before I'm able to meet up with the crowd in Stumptown.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Not going to be able to make this one, have fun.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

If I can reschedule an appointment I currently have, I'll be there !

:tu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

In fa sho!


----------



## drporter (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry, we won't be able to make this one. Double whammy of Wednesday's are bad and we are moving on Friday - so too much to do.

We are looking forward to joining you soon. (We also go to the Cigar Bar at the Shilo most Sunday evenings for a later dinner and cigar - so if you are there and see a couple havin' dinner say hi!)


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be there. Shooting for earlier this time.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Vorb said:


> I'll be there. Shooting for earlier this time.


Cool, Jason. Tripp and I usually get there around 4p


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

And what am I.. chopped liver?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> And what am I.. chopped liver?


No, you are usually late, but we like you anyway :chk


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Great Herf ! :tu

It was cool to get to know folks better, and it was a lot of fun.

Kind of sucks that I had to bail a little early to come home & finish up some work for The Man(tm).

Hopefully next time I can stay longer.

:ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for another great herf guys. I'm looking forward to another when Mark gets back from Fiji.


Did Dave ever show up to this? When I left it was just Jon and Joey.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joey and I left around 8:30pm.. so it looks like Dave didn't make it.

No worries. Will mean we'll have to give him twice as much abuse at the next herf.


----------

